# Hedgehog can't chew



## kiukitsu (Dec 2, 2008)

When I gave cat food to my hedgehog a while ago, i noticed that he suddenly became thinner. I remembered that when i gave him food few days ago, i always saw leftovers. I thought it was nothing, but tonight he is thinner so there is something going on for sure so I watched him eat and I realized that he couldn't chew it. I held him while eating and checked his teeth, I'm not sure if there is/are missing tooth/teeth but nothing is inflammed. What I did was i put warm water on his food to make it soft. 

I checked his body and everything seems normal except that he is thinner, probably because he can't eat well.

What could be the reason why he can't chew kibbles?


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

How old is he? Are you able to see inside his mouth? In what I've read on here it could be a tumor or a broke tooth (try searching both). Someone with more experience I"m sure will come along & give you better suggestions. I would also recommend searching for threads about grinding food & syringe feeding, just in case


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I would be making a vet appointment to find out what's going on.


----------

